
Stop reading the same books as everybody else - glibertio
https://glibert.io/blog/reading/
======
glibertio
Wrote this opinion piece about why I think reading the same books as everybody
else is a huge mistake made by a lot of ambitious people. Feel free to nitpick
about the article here in the comments!

------
papeda
I agree with the main idea. Two nitpicks:

1) the random invitation to join your mailing list mid-way through the article
is jarring

2) it's funny to get to the end of the article and suggest reading Seneca
when, as far as I can tell, "oh you should read the stoics" pops up on HN _all
the time_

~~~
glibertio
Thanks for the feedback! Regarding your points: 1) I understand. I am trying
to have some sort of ways to notify people when I post new stuff and somehow
putting the newsletter signup in the post itself works best (as opposed to
putting it at the end or somewhere else). It's hard to avoid breaking the flow
of reading while making sure people see it. 2) I really could not resist
praising how good the stoic writing are compared to all the self help fluff we
see today. I think it is worth going against my thesis for that one.

